# Hobo by the store



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

When leaving our Walmart store we come to a stop light and right there stands a shaggy man with a sign, "Out of work. Please help. God bless."

I like to help people but this guy had a cigarette! A pack of cigs are around $5.00.
!! It just ain't right !!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe a passer by gave him a cigarette


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

It could be, but I've seen him several times....always with a cig


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Maybe a passer by gave him a cigarette



Maybe God gave him the cigarette,that always works.


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

*Well maybe next time I'll stop and politely ask him how he's buying his cigs.*


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Maybe God gave him the cigarette,that always works.



Maybe God did!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2015)

He can afford cigarettes with his tax free income!!


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> He can afford cigarettes with his tax free income!!



ha ha! Right!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2015)

Don't be too quick to judge the guy.


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

no judging...but I do have eyes to see.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 19, 2015)

marty said:


> *Well maybe next time I'll stop and politely ask him how he's buying his cigs.*



I wouldn't, really.   Give him a donation or leave him be.   For the record I don't engage street people, they usually have serious drug problems, and don't need someone being holier than thou towards them.   If I have a fast food gift card on me, I might give it to them but I never give money.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 19, 2015)

They generally bring in about 60K a year panhandling. Tax free. Some use their kids to gain sympathy. There are many services available to help truly homeless people-you are better off helping them to know about the services that are available to them. Just giving them money really is not helpful.


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I wouldn't, really.   Give him a donation or leave him be.   For the record I don't engage street people, they usually have serious drug problems, and don't need someone being holier than thou towards them.   If I have a fast food gift card on me, I might give it to them but I never give money.



How would that be acting holier than thou? A ridiculous phrase.


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> They generally bring in about 60K a year panhandling. Tax free. Some use their kids to gain sympathy. There are many services available to help truly homeless people-you are better off helping them to know about the services that are available to them. Just giving them money really is not helpful.



I think alot of times these people can't read or write and don't know where to go for help, so giving them information for available services is probably best Mrs. R.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 19, 2015)

His sign said "Out of work, please help..."If you really want to engage him, refer him to a few day labor places, a food pantry, or a social service agency such as Salvation Army.

IMO the fact that he smokes and how he’s getting cigarettes is irrelevant.  If it bothers you to see him with a cigarette, don’t look at him and keep going on your way.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2015)

I concur with applecruncher.  What good does taking him on about the cigarette do?


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 19, 2015)

marty said:


> How would that be acting holier than thou? A ridiculous phrase.



Then call it something else, what is the motive for chiding him about the cigarette?  Looks like a holier-than-thou motive to me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe he rolls his own (much cheaper), and maybe he was "surplused" by Walmart ...


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

Right


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 19, 2015)

There are a couple (man and woman) who sit at our local supermarket daily asking for money. But if you watch them arrive in the morning-or leave at night-they drive a nearly new,lifted,4 Wheel Drive Ford truck. I would give my eye teeth to drive such a truck (`cept make it a Chevy please  I see people running over to give them money all.the.time. They don`t even have to get up for it. I guess it makes people feel good to give but I think there are people who really need help and it`s not them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> They generally bring in about 60K a year panhandling. Tax free. Some use their kids to gain sympathy. There are many services available to help truly homeless people-you are better off helping them to know about the services that are available to them. Just giving them money really is not helpful.



I agree Mrs.R, lots of the panhandlers walk around the block and get into their newer model cars to drive home with their take.  I used to always give, not so much any more that I've learned of their schemes.  Not all of them are guilty of this, but too many to feel good about.  I wouldn't care much about the smokes, he's likely got an IPhone in his pocket, etc.  I wouldn't even give the gift card anymore, they likely sell it at a reduced price to keep the money.

Once when I was young, this guy hit me up for spare change for bus fare.  I didn't have much money myself, but at the time I used to want to help and tried to give.  I gave him a quarter and instead of thanking me,  he jumped bad with me, aggressively arguing to me that wasn't enough to get on the bus.  So I yelled back at him and said well get a damn job then!  I do give to shelters and organizations now and then that help the poor and homeless to get back on their feet.


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

I guess the main thing is that people give because they care. It doesn't matter what the money is spent on....it's about the meaning in the giver's heart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2015)

I think I first saw this bogus beggar on the TV show 20/20, she's in a high end shopping area of New York, working off the sympathy of wealthy people.


----------



## oldman (Mar 20, 2015)

I am a softy. I generally give these guys and gals a few bucks. I may run into them 3-4 times a year, so the $10.00 or so isn't going to bankrupt me and if by chance, I can help one get a hamburger or something, then I'm OK with it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2015)

On the news, I watch people in lines waiting for the free school stuff for their kids. I have seen several using the phones while waiting!! They don't have money for their kids???


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmmm, maybe the gubmint could provide him music lessons so he could entertain you on some instrument for donations...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think I first saw this bogus beggar on the TV show 20/20, she's in a high end shopping area of New York, working off the sympathy of wealthy people.



I saw that video before SB  and although I've seen all sorts of beggars who clearly weren't in need, I think that must be the worst I've ever seen. Was she prosecuted does anyone know?


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 20, 2015)

[h=1]Everything You Think You Know About Panhandlers Is Wrong[/h]A new survey of panhandlers in downtown San Francisco dispels a number of myths that society propagates about homeless people.
Conventional wisdom is that those on the sidewalk asking for a dollar are lazy freeloaders who will use the money for alcohol or drugs. Some even think that beggars are living large off of handouts, such as Fox News’ John Stossel, who has bravely used his television perch to take on beggars. “I had heard that some people beg for a living and make big bucks — $80,000 a year in some cases,” Stossel told Fox & Friends. “You really shouldn’t give to these street people,” Stossel concluded. “You are really supporting alcoholism and drug problems.”
Researchers wanted to test out whether this widely held view of panhandlers as lazy alcoholics getting rich off others was correct. The Union Square Business Improvement District, a collection of 500 property owners in downtown San Francisco, hired GLS Research to survey panhandlers over a two-day period in March.
They found that, for the vast majority of beggars, Stossel’s view was simply not true.
In San Francisco’s Union Square, the typical panhandler is a disabled middle-aged single male who is a racial minority and makes less than $25 per day despite panhandling seven days a week for more than five years. Though Stossel was insistent that panhandlers just use the money for beer and pot, the majority of those surveyed did not. In fact, 94 percent used the meager funds they raised for food.
In addition, some justify doing little to fight homelessness because, in their view, many homeless people don’t want help and prefer living on the streets. However, researchers discovered that, on the contrary, just 3 percent of panhandlers don’t want housing.
Among the survey’s findings:


83 percent are men
48 percent are African American
31 percent are white
69 percent are single
26 percent served in the military
70 percent are 40 to 59 years old
58 percent have been panhandling for at least five years
53 percent panhandle seven days a week
60 percent make $25 a day or less
94 percent use the money for food
44 percent use it for drugs or alcohol
62 percent are disabled
25 percent are alcoholics
32 percent are addicted to drugs
82 percent are homeless
In total, 146 people participated in the survey.
Researchers also spoke with 400 people who had given money to panhandlers in the past year. They found that the largest group of people who chose to give were young working-class Bay Area residents. Empathy was a main driver; three in five said the gave “because they or a family member may be in need someday.”
[FONT=Open Sans, Calibri, Trebuchet MS, Lucida Sans, Arial, sans-serif]http://thinkprogress.org/economy/2013/10/30/2856411/panhandling-stats/

....I'm a softy too.[/FONT]


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Then call it something else, what is the motive for chiding him about the cigarette?  Looks like a holier-than-thou motive to me.



This is the situation, at least here in the States..  So many people begrudge people from getting anything that they aren't getting..  Free lunch for kids.. food stamps.. whatever... and I guess, even a smoke.   I don't know where that comes from..  hatred of taxes maybe.   folks don't want money coming out of their pockets for helping folks if those folks have ANYTHING at all..    I suppose only if people show up in rags, with bread bags covering their feet and perhaps some open sores for good measure.. then PERHAPS they may be entitled to help.   I'm in the camp... either give him a donation, or walk on by..  Don't critique.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 20, 2015)

One of the guys I used to work with had a rule to never give cash.  If someone stopped him near a store saying they needed baby diapers, he would just tell them to meet him in the store and he would buy the diapers. Needed gas?  Meet me at the nearest gas station and would pump some gas.   Food? Meet me in the store (he'd buy them a loaf of bread and some cold cuts).  About half the time they would just disappear.   He was a very generous person, but never gave cash to folks just standing on the street at the stop lights.  I decided to follow the same rule, although I've only been approached like that a couple of times.  Both followed through in my case.


----------



## Debby (Mar 20, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> On the news, I watch people in lines waiting for the free school stuff for their kids. I have seen several using the phones while waiting!! They don't have money for their kids???




And they may have had the phones then their luck went bad and now they need some help.  No rules that say when your luck changes you have to get rid of whatever stuff you did accumulate til then.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 20, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Maybe God gave him the cigarette,that always works.



Does God smoke?  If so, what brand?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> On the news, I watch people in lines waiting for the free school stuff for their kids. I have seen several using the phones while waiting!! They don't have money for their kids???





So being down on your luck means you’re not allowed to talk on the phone?  How are potential employers going to reach you? What if there’s an emergency with one of your kids?  Also, some social service programs require you to give a contact number.

I know of someone who bought one of those cheapie phones for someone to help them out.  I also know of someone who lent a phone to someone when their home phone was disconnected for nonpayment.

I’m aware that some people are scammers but let’s be reasonable and not lose sight of the fact that sometimes stuff happens and people need help.


----------



## avrp (Mar 20, 2015)

I can't agree with some of you. If a person has money for cigs, the money is better spent on food, medicine or shelter. By asking the guy how he has cig money seems "holier than thou" you are jumping to conclusions that my tone of voice would be critical. Not at all... that is not how I would approach him. Just simply and humbly ask the question to the guy. Big deal.
But no, I wouldn't ask him...I'm just saying!


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This is the situation, at least here in the States..  So many people begrudge people from getting anything that they aren't getting..  Free lunch for kids.. food stamps.. whatever... and I guess, even a smoke.   I don't know where that comes from..  hatred of taxes maybe.   folks don't want money coming out of their pockets for helping folks if those folks have ANYTHING at all..    I suppose only if people show up in rags, with bread bags covering their feet and perhaps some open sores for good measure.. then PERHAPS they may be entitled to help.   I'm in the camp... either give him a donation, or walk on by..  Don't critique.



...a little off topic, but I wanted to comment on a similar situation:   Inmates.   People are outraged that inmates get to watch TV, get outdoor recreation, commissary visits, phone calls, etc.   People want inmates to locked in a cage, and be made to contemplate their sins(think: penitence, as in penitentiary).   That doesn't work/ not going to happen.  People stripped of normal societal constructs develop rage and hostility, they lose their minds.   The 'amenities' listed above can be taken away or curtailed, thus providing a means to regulate inmate behavior.  Most inmates will eventually be returned to society once they've served their sentence, so it would be counter-productive to instill rage and hostility by stripping them of normal living conditions.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

marty said:


> I can't agree with some of you. If a person has money for cigs, the money is better spent on food, medicine or shelter. By asking the guy how he has cig money seems "holier than thou" you are jumping to conclusions that my tone of voice would be critical. Not at all... that is not how I would approach him. Just simply and humbly ask the question to the guy. Big deal.
> But no, I wouldn't ask him...I'm just saying!



Why is it your business?   Just walk on by and don't give him money..  Why would you even ask the guy?  To satisfy your preconceived notion that he is a scammer?


----------



## avrp (Mar 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why is it your business?   Just walk on by and don't give him money..  Why would you even ask the guy?  To satisfy your preconceived notion that he is a scammer?



_"Just simply and humbly ask the question to the guy. Big deal._
_But no, I wouldn't ask him...I'm just saying!"
Gosh, I really could care less...just posting thoughts._


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> So being down on your luck means you’re not allowed to talk on the phone?  How are potential employers going to reach you? What if there’s an emergency with one of your kids?  Also, some social service programs require you to give a contact number.
> 
> I know of someone who bought one of those cheapie phones for someone to help them out.  I also know of someone who lent a phone to someone when their home phone was disconnected for nonpayment.
> 
> I’m aware that some people are scammers but let’s be reasonable and not lose sight of the fact that sometimes stuff happens and people need help.



Same goes for those bitching about people wearing designer clothes or carrying expensive handbags.   How do they know where those came from?  They could have been gifts.. OR they could have bought them at GoodWill or a resale shop.   WHY do some want people to be groveling for any assistance.  Like I said.. rags and open sores would be the only way some would think people need some help.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2015)

Loved you "breadbags on the feet" comment, Quicksilver.  But then some would check to make sure the person doesn't have a pedicure.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Loved you "breadbags on the feet" comment, Quicksilver.  But then some would check to make sure the person doesn't have a pedicure.



Or that the bags are a generic brand... not Pepperidge Farm


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ...   WHY do some want people to be groveling for any assistance.



Because they like to feel superior?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Because they like to feel superior?




And they get to make the decision about who is deserving and who isn't


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 20, 2015)

Can`t really say anything about people waiting in line for food being on cell phones. Anyone in the US who receives assiatance of any kind-food stamps,Medicaid,etc.) is entitled to a free cell phone. In California it comes with unlimited free calls and texts. It comes from a tax that everyone pays on their phone bills. How would they ever find a job or call a doctor if they were ill if they can`t afford a phone?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2015)

It’s always puzzled me how when some snotty, uninformed people hear of a person struggling, not being able to find a job, they say “Hrmpff, that’s BS.  McDonald’s is hiring everyday”.  Well, McDonald’s is NOT hiring everyday and even so, McDonald’s can’t hire EVERYBODY.”


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 20, 2015)

...not to mention, that there is *no way* a person could make it on a McDonald's minimum wage job, unless they lived in a cardboard box, under a freeway overpass.  :shrug:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Same goes for those bitching about people wearing designer clothes or carrying expensive handbags.   How do they know where those came from?  They could have been gifts.. OR they could have bought them at GoodWill or a resale shop.   WHY do some want people to be groveling for any assistance.  Like I said.. rags and open sores would be the only way some would think people need some help.




It's funny you mentioned this about the designer clothing, at one of the volunteer gigs I attend making sandwiches and sorting clothing to hand out to the homeless, we get lots of items that would be considered high priced fashion items, including footwear, all used, but mostly in great to newish looking condition.  These clothing items will be distributed to the homeless who are walking the street who come to the park where our team hand these items out.  Some of them might not even know the original ticket price of these items, they're just happy to have a change of clothing.  Sad though, someone will judge them wrongly thinking if they can afford such clothing, they must not be doing so bad.  

A lot of these people are vets, some are drug addicts, some are scammers, a number of them suffer from mental illnesses.  I'm sure, but, when we go out to assist, that's the last thing we are thinking.  There's a lot of pain and suffering out there, I have little time to sit in judgement of the less fortunate to many people are finding themselves on the list when they never thought they'd be.  What little release they may find, if that's in a cigarette or whatever, I am not going to begrudge them.  Not saying there hadn't been a time I didn't have such a thought, but, having seen the devastation and the pain in the eyes of the people up close, I have a deeper sympathy.  Doesn't mean, I'm going to hand out money when approached just means, I'm not going to stand in judgement.  It's not as far fetched as one might think to find self in a situation when tragedy strikes in a way that is out of ones own control.

And let me say, I am one of the first to be quite hard on moochers of any kind, some wouldn't want to know what I think of some of the welfare programs and my ideas.  As to my reform ideas,  I won't speak on them, I might be called satan or worse an undercover repub, j/k.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2015)

I know of well-off people who have donated the clothing (including coats, purses, and shoes) of a deceased loved one to a thrift shop or homeless shelter.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> So being down on your luck means you’re not allowed to talk on the phone?  How are potential employers going to reach you? What if there’s an emergency with one of your kids?  Also, some social service programs require you to give a contact number.
> 
> I know of someone who bought one of those cheapie phones for someone to help them out.  I also know of someone who lent a phone to someone when their home phone was disconnected for nonpayment.
> 
> I’m aware that some people are scammers but let’s be reasonable and not lose sight of the fact that sometimes stuff happens and people need help.



Give me a little credit for my observations!! I am not talking about inexpensive tracphones here, I see them with smart/Iphones and texting on them. Monthly charges are not cheap for those phones!!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Give me a little credit for my observations!! I am not talking about inexpensive tracphones here, I see them with smart/Iphones and texting on them. Monthly charges are not cheap for those phones!!



Well, your observations are pretty darned judgmental and presumptuous.  All that is beside the point. However, I give you credit for looking long enough and closely enough to see exactly what kind of phone they’re using, what they’re doing on it, and for making an assumption about whether the phone belongs to them (vs someone else) and for further assuming they bought the phone themselves while neglecting their kids.


----------



## 911 (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife says that I shouldn't donate to them, but being a cop for so many years and running into a lot of these less fortunate people, I don't mind forking over a fin here and there. 

We have found out that most are legit people trying to get some money, but not just for food. Some want to buy a bottle of wine or maybe some pills. But, most want to eat. I picked up a guy one time that was pillaging for food out of a dumpster. I spoke with him for a few minutes and I came to the conclusion that he had the mentality of a sixth grader. He also smelled to high heaven. I took him to the YMCA and asked them to let him take a shower and to call the Salvation Army and have them bring up some clean clothes that fit him and a new coat. I asked them to see that he got fed and a bed for the night. 

I just know that I am glad that I am not like they are.


----------



## avrp (Mar 20, 2015)

What a bunch of bullies here. Your behavior is inappropriate. 
I no longer wish to be a member of this Forum.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2015)

marty said:


> What a bunch of bullies here. Your behavior is inappropriate.
> I no longer wish to be a member of this Forum.



So you've been a member for almost a year and because of one thread you're flouncing out. Are you waiting for people to beg you not to go?  If you're not enjoying the forum, you should move on. No need to make a "Goodbye Cruel Forum!!" announcement.

ETA I’ve been all over the internet for many years, and this is one of the more low-key, easygoing groups.  Bullies??!!  I know of many forums where they would eat.you.alive and spit you out.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 20, 2015)

AprilT said:


> It's funny you mentioned this about the designer clothing, at one of the volunteer gigs I attend making sandwiches and sorting clothing to hand out to the homeless, we get lots of items that would be considered high priced fashion items, including footwear, all used, but mostly in great to newish looking condition.  These clothing items will be distributed to the homeless who are walking the street who come to the park where our team hand these items out.  Some of them might not even know the original ticket price of these items, they're just happy to have a change of clothing.  Sad though, someone will judge them wrongly thinking if they can afford such clothing, they must not be doing so bad.
> 
> A lot of these people are vets, some are drug addicts, some are scammers, a number of them suffer from mental illnesses.  I'm sure, but, when we go out to assist, that's the last thing we are thinking.  There's a lot of pain and suffering out there, I have little time to sit in judgement of the less fortunate to many people are finding themselves on the list when they never thought they'd be.  What little release they may find, if that's in a cigarette or whatever, I am not going to begrudge them.  Not saying there hadn't been a time I didn't have such a thought, but, having seen the devastation and the pain in the eyes of the people up close, I have a deeper sympathy.  Doesn't mean, I'm going to hand out money when approached just means, I'm not going to stand in judgement.  It's not as far fetched as one might think to find self in a situation when tragedy strikes in a way that is out of ones own control.
> 
> And let me say, I am one of the first to be quite hard on moochers of any kind, some wouldn't want to know what I think of some of the welfare programs and my ideas.  As to my reform ideas,  I won't speak on them, I might be called satan or worse an undercover repub, j/k.



LOL....April, there is nothing worse than an undercover repub.

Kudos for the voluntary work you do for the homeless.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 20, 2015)

911 said:


> My wife says that I shouldn't donate to them, but being a cop for so many years and running into a lot of these less fortunate people, I don't mind forking over a fin here and there.
> 
> We have found out that most are legit people trying to get some money, but not just for food. Some want to buy a bottle of wine or maybe some pills. But, most want to eat. I picked up a guy one time that was pillaging for food out of a dumpster. I spoke with him for a few minutes and I came to the conclusion that he had the mentality of a sixth grader. He also smelled to high heaven. I took him to the YMCA and asked them to let him take a shower and to call the Salvation Army and have them bring up some clean clothes that fit him and a new coat. I asked them to see that he got fed and a bed for the night.
> 
> I just know that I am glad that I am not like they are.



What a nice thing you did, 911, kudos to you too.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2015)

I agree.  911, you really helped and made a difference.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 20, 2015)

Most of the time the homeless and needy are legit.  Occasionally there are scammers.
We   had a woman in this city who used to sit at  a busy corner on a blanket. We called her 'shaky lady' because she shook all over and sat there all  day and people gave  her money and bought her clothes and food. Someone once followed her -- she  stopped shaking, got up spry as could be and got into a waiting car,  which drove away. She was not shaky lady.   She was a fraud.

In some third world countries there are professional beggars as we all know.  They put on their beggar clothing and beggar postures and go to work, and come home at the end of the day to take off the work clothing. Not to say that they are doing anything wrong, they aren't making much money and it is their livelihood. Here for whatever reasons some people choose to do the same, with or without their 'poor' clothes, it is not illegal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 21, 2015)

I commend you 911..  You did a really nice thing!  I'm afraid I would not have done that, but would have just given some money.  You gave him something better..  Your time.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 21, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> What a nice thing you did, 911, kudos to you too.





QuickSilver said:


> I commend you 911..  You did a really nice thing!  I'm afraid I would not have done that, but would have just given some money.  You gave him something better..  Your time.




Agree with these ladies, a very nice thing to have done.  Showed great compassion, for someone in need, such an kind and generous thing to do.


----------



## 911 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just want to set the record straight. Anytime a police officer observes a person that does not look like they belong where they are, especially digging in a dumpster, they will probably be questioned by a police officer. In this case, my reason for checking on this man was because he was not just 'dumpster diving', but standing inside the dumpster throwing trash around. When I approached him, he very quickly put his hands in his pockets, which is never a good idea, so I kept an idea on his hands. I asked him if he had lost something and he just shook his head no. I asked him if I could help him with something and he said that he was hungry, so I assumed that he was looking for food. That's when I asked him to get out of the dumpster and I would see to it that he got something to eat.

I was going to call the local small town police department, but just decided to run him the 5 miles to the Y where I knew he should be anyway. I had to handcuff him because that is policy when taking someone in the car and he was OK with it. When I got him to the Y, I asked the manager if they could feed him and they kindly obliged. I also asked if they would call the Salvation Army and get him some clean clothes after letting him shower. If they had a room available, can he stay the night. They accommodated me with everything that I asked them for. 

So, it is the YMCA that should get the praise. I just delivered the man to them. They are a great Y here, but I have heard that not all Y's are so accommodating.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 21, 2015)

911 said:


> Just want to set the record straight. Anytime a police officer observes a person that does not look like they belong where they are, especially digging in a dumpster, they will probably be questioned by a police officer. In this case, my reason for checking on this man was because he was not just 'dumpster diving', but standing inside the dumpster throwing trash around. When I approached him, he very quickly put his hands in his pockets, which is never a good idea, so I kept an idea on his hands. I asked him if he had lost something and he just shook his head no. I asked him if I could help him with something and he said that he was hungry, so I assumed that he was looking for food. That's when I asked him to get out of the dumpster and I would see to it that he got something to eat.
> 
> I was going to call the local small town police department, but just decided to run him the 5 miles to the Y where I knew he should be anyway. I had to handcuff him because that is policy when taking someone in the car and he was OK with it. When I got him to the Y, I asked the manager if they could feed him and they kindly obliged. I also asked if they would call the Salvation Army and get him some clean clothes after letting him shower. If they had a room available, can he stay the night. They accommodated me with everything that I asked them for.
> 
> So, it is the YMCA that should get the praise. I just delivered the man to them. They are a great Y here, but I have heard that not all Y's are so accommodating.



Oh please, take credit where credit is due man, you didn't have to go out of the way to do anything, I've seen quite a few people in positions of authority just kick such people to the side and have nothing to do with them.  Not that I can always say they're in the wrong, sometimes it's just not possible to always be charitable under some circumstances.  You however went way beyond the call of any duty of what any public servant or savilian may have done.  Just admit, you have a decent bone in your body and did something exceptional.

You did the community a service by observing and making sure no crime was to occur and then you offered help, beyond the call.  =  praise worthy.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 21, 2015)

You did good.


----------



## 911 (Mar 21, 2015)

OK, AprilT, thank you.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 21, 2015)

AprilT said:


> It's funny you mentioned this about the designer clothing, at one of the volunteer gigs I attend making sandwiches and sorting clothing to hand out to the homeless, we get lots of items that would be considered high priced fashion items, including footwear, all used, but mostly in great to newish looking condition.  These clothing items will be distributed to the homeless who are walking the street who come to the park where our team hand these items out.  Some of them might not even know the original ticket price of these items, they're just happy to have a change of clothing.  Sad though, someone will judge them wrongly thinking if they can afford such clothing, they must not be doing so bad.
> 
> A lot of these people are vets, some are drug addicts, some are scammers, a number of them suffer from mental illnesses.  I'm sure, but, when we go out to assist, that's the last thing we are thinking.  There's a lot of pain and suffering out there, I have little time to sit in judgement of the less fortunate to many people are finding themselves on the list when they never thought they'd be.  What little release they may find, if that's in a cigarette or whatever, I am not going to begrudge them.  Not saying there hadn't been a time I didn't have such a thought, but, having seen the devastation and the pain in the eyes of the people up close, I have a deeper sympathy.  Doesn't mean, I'm going to hand out money when approached just means, I'm not going to stand in judgement.  It's not as far fetched as one might think to find self in a situation when tragedy strikes in a way that is out of ones own control.
> 
> And let me say, I am one of the first to be quite hard on moochers of any kind, some wouldn't want to know what I think of some of the welfare programs and my ideas.  As to my reform ideas,  I won't speak on them, I might be called satan or worse an undercover repub, j/k.


Really excellent post April.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 21, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> his sign said "out of work, please help..."if you really want to engage him, refer him to a few day labor places, a food pantry, or a social service agency such as salvation army.
> 
> Imo the fact that he smokes and how he’s getting cigarettes is irrelevant.  If it bothers you to see him with a cigarette, don’t look at him and keep going on your way.



wow!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2015)

If I can help, I will. I would rather suffer from an excess of compassion than the lack of it.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2015)

Bye the way, just how does one prove that they don't deserve to be hungry? Just who are the pantry police, and who monitors them?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 21, 2015)

I can't imagine going up to an adult and asking "Where did you get money for (cigarettes, cellphone)?" That's a haughty, busybody question asked by nosey people who think they have the right to cross-examine and chastise strangers. Truly eyeroll inducing.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 21, 2015)

I find it is a very bad idea to question street people or panhandlers as they could easily lash out at you and perhaps even assault you.  We don't know what's going on with them at all.  Just give them a smile and some change .....

I was once waiting for my son to have brunch in front of a cafe and he was late.  I was wearing a hoodie and jean jacket and I had been there a while, when what I considered to be maybe a panhandler or a street person came over to me and offered me money. I turned it down, of course. That was sweet.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 21, 2015)

Some questions are inappropriate under _any_ circumstance, and it has nothing to do with fear.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 27, 2015)

avrp said:


> What a bunch of bullies here. Your behavior is inappropriate.
> I no longer wish to be a member of this Forum.



hmmm....This is odd. A member named 'marty' created this thread, but now this member's name is 'avrp'. (see post #52) layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> They generally bring in about 60K a year panhandling. Tax free. Some use their kids to gain sympathy. There are many services available to help truly homeless people-you are better off helping them to know about the services that are available to them. Just giving them money really is not helpful.



Can't agree more Mrs. R., I want to share what I have, but I do want to know that it really is for someone in need.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Through no fault of my own, I spent three and a half weeks on the street when I was young. Thank God, people were compassionate, otherwise I might not be here. Now I try to pay it forward when I can.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2015)

avrp said:


> *Well maybe next time I'll stop and politely ask him how he's buying his cigs.*



Lots of these folks dig around in ashtrays outside stores and get partially smoked cigarettes.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2015)

Speaking of inappropriate and holier-than-thou -- years ago I was standing outside my office building smoking a cigarette in the designated area, and a hugely fat (think grossly morbidly obese Wal-Mart lady type fat) came over and proceeded to give me an angry lecture on my lack of self-control!  Talk about the pot calling the kettle!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 27, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Speaking of inappropriate and holier-than-thou -- years ago I was standing outside my office building smoking a cigarette in the designated area, and a hugely fat (think grossly morbidly obese Wal-Mart lady type fat) came over and proceeded to give me an angry lecture on my lack of self-control!  Talk about the pot calling the kettle!



I don't understand the Walmart reference.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Where oh where has all the compassion gone?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> They generally bring in about 60K a year panhandling. Tax free. Some use their kids to gain sympathy. There are many services available to help truly homeless people-you are better off helping them to know about the services that are available to them. Just giving them money really is not helpful.



Mrs. Robinson, what is your source for the "60K a year" number?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 28, 2015)

Sunny, I’m also wondering about that. While there may be some – a few - panhandlers and cons bringing in 60k, I don’t believe that’s the case with very many.

Our local news did a story (actually an experiment) where a reporter posed as a beggar in the downtown area. (This is a large city.) He brought in $13 for an entire day. In order to make $60K one would have to get $165/day. That’s really extreme. I mean, c'mon, if panhandling was that profitable, droves of people would quit their jobs right now.

According to this article, 60% make about $25/day.

http://thinkprogress.org/economy/2013/10/30/2856411/panhandling-stats/


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 28, 2015)

I must have a weird mind.  When I see the title of this post I automatically "see" it to the tune of "Strangers in the night".  "Hobo by the store"....think about it.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2015)

The original post said his sign read "out of work".  How did he become a  "homeless hobo" in this thread?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2015)

Good point meanderer..


----------



## AprilT (Mar 28, 2015)

The title of the thread reads "*Hobo* by the store," hobos are homeless so if person is a hobo and by nature homeless, they are one in the same. NO?

There may be a difference in that not all homeless people are hobos, matter of semantics though in how one uses the term hobo, but, a hobo, is homeless, to be classified a hobo, they are without a residence generally moving from place to place.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 28, 2015)

Trailer for sale or rent..................Rooms to let 50 cents........  no phone no pool no pets..... I ain't got no cigarettes..


It just popped into my mind.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2015)

"Hobo" is the old-school term - I believe it first came about with the groups of people (usually men) traveling by train to find work during the Great Depression. 

There were hobo "camps" back then, just as there are homeless "camps" today, but I would think the biggest difference between the two terms would be the mobility of the hobos - don't homeless folks tend to stay in one place once they find a good one?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 28, 2015)

Being out of work doesn't _necessarily_ mean one is homeless. Imo the threadstarter made various assumptions (such as referring to the man as a hobo) which were off-base, at best


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 28, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Hobo" is the old-school term - I believe it first came about with the groups of people (usually men) traveling by train to find work during the Great Depression.
> 
> There were hobo "camps" back then, just as there are homeless "camps" today, but I would think the biggest difference between the two terms would be the mobility of the hobos - don't homeless folks tend to stay in one place once they find a good one?



Exactly right Phil.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2015)

His sign said he was without work.  It did not say he was homeless.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 28, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> His sign said he was without work. It did not say he was homeless.



Exactly.  And it certainly didn't say he was a hobo.  (I rarely even hear that term anymore.)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Does God smoke?  If so, what brand?


There is the mention of Camels in the Bible.  "Rachel lit off her camel".


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Exactly.  And it certainly didn't say he was a hobo.  (I rarely even hear that term anymore.)


It is still used by older people.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 28, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Sunny, I’m also wondering about that. While there may be some – a few - panhandlers and cons bringing in 60k, I don’t believe that’s the case with very many.
> 
> Our local news did a story (actually an experiment) where a reporter posed as a beggar in the downtown area. (This is a large city.) He brought in $13 for an entire day. In order to make $60K one would have to get $165/day. That’s really extreme. I mean, c'mon, if panhandling was that profitable, droves of people would quit their jobs right now.
> 
> ...



I think you're right about this.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 28, 2015)

We used to call Hobos Bums..


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 28, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> It is still used by older people.



What is your definition of "older people"?  On a Senior Forum?  What's older Meanderer, Dead?  :shucks:


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> What is your definition of "older people"?  On a Senior Forum?  What's older Meanderer, Dead?  :shucks:


 People who are old enough to remember hobos. ....We may have members who are dead, as well.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 28, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> People who are old enough to remember hobos. ....We may have members who are dead, as well.



Brain? or otherwise..


----------



## AprilT (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, I guess that's a matter to take up with the person who started the thread, I'm just a tack on to what the title indicated, I don't know if the man was any of the mentioned.  For all I know, he could have been an ad exec or student, or any other thing, performing an experiment.  

But, the question I responded to was how does hobo = homeless and for that, my answer stands, but we can keep moving the cheese at any moment and that answer to the first question still won't change.

PS, hobo isn't a term I use for anyone, just relaying info for the question asked. I'm familiar with the term from old movies like the Bowery boys.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> People who are old enough to remember hobos. ....We may have members who are dead, as well.



And/or people who were "born old" and know things they technically should not *ahem* ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Hobo" is the old-school term - I believe it first came about with the groups of people (usually men) traveling by train to find work during the Great Depression.
> 
> There were hobo "camps" back then, just as there are homeless "camps" today, but I would think the biggest difference between the two terms would be the mobility of the hobos - don't homeless folks tend to stay in one place once they find a good one?



From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A *hobo* is a migratory worker or homeless vagabond—especially one who is penniless. The term originated in the Western—probably Northwestern—United States around 1890. Unlike "tramps", who work only when they are forced to, and "bums", who do not work at all, "hobos" are traveling workers.
.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2015)

... and they were probably thrown off the drag by the bull-moose. They'd have been better off holding the lady down, at least until they got to the big rock candy mountain.


----------

